# Cervical Facet Syndrome



## coderguy1939 (May 13, 2009)

Would appreciate some input on a DX code for the above.  I'm looking at 723.8 and 724.8 as possiblities.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (May 13, 2009)

I tend to use 724.8


----------



## dmaec (May 13, 2009)

I use 723.8 (it's more specific to the cervical region & does list "cervical syndrom NEC) under the code.

(not to mention, the 724.0x codes appear to be from the Thoracic area down....... to coccyx. (everything in between).  (and actually states "other than cervical" next to the 724.0 catetgory)


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (May 13, 2009)

Well Donna...I guess it's just a matter of opinion.  Some of my carriers view this differently, too.  

http://www.anthem.com/medicalpolicies/guidelines/gl_pw_a051156.htm

http://www.aapmr.org/hpl/pracguide/pmrprac/unitedhlthcare.htm

As for as the reference to "other than cervical", that pertains to (or at least in my book) to the spinal stenosis codes.  Cervical stenosis is 723.0


----------



## dmaec (May 13, 2009)

yes Rebecca, you're correct -the "other than cervical" statement is next to the 724.0x area - spinal stenosis.... (and yes, cervical stenosis is 723.0)
and
yes, this _might be a matter of opinion_, however, if you follow the codes (723.xx.724.xx) down (and up) it's very clear - the 723.XX codes are for "Other disorders of the cervical region", whereas, the 724.xx codes are for "Other and unspecified disorders of back" and range from the Thoracic area all the way down.  With no mention of "cervical" under any of them, at least not in my book. 

but again..perhaps as you say - a matter of opinion.


----------



## mbort (May 13, 2009)

David..I would check the LCD or policies for your particular carriers.  I also use 724.8.  Most carriers have this on the LCD's as being the dx code for choice for "facet syndrome".


----------

